# Camera not recognized by Lightroom for Tether Capture, HELP !!!



## dougward (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi There-

  i have a Nikon D200 and Lightroom 3 and I can not get Lightroom to recognize my camera, I have found other posts here related to this topic, and after following the instructions, I still can not get it to work. Can anybody please help me ?? I'm sure it's something simple, but to no avail. 

Thanks in advance for your effort.

Sincerely- Douglas


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 24, 2013)

That is because Lightroom does not support tethering from the D200. http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support-lightroom-4.html 

You would have to use Nikon tethering software to populate a Watched Folder from which Lightroom could automatically import.


----------



## dougward (Mar 25, 2013)

Well that's funny, cause many others in this same forum said they have the D200 and it tethers just fine, hmmmmmm. So what does this "watched Folder " do ?? My end goal is to shoot tetherd, are you saying that I can't shoot tethered at all ???


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 25, 2013)

Doug,

I'm willing to believe that the D200 works tethered, but Adobe's website doesn't mention it.

Do you have your camera's USB menu item set to PTP or whatever the alternative to Mass Storage is? It has to be set that way for tethering to work.

Hal


----------



## dougward (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Hal P Anderson-

  I have tried  tether shooting with the menu set to PTP and Lightroom does not see my camera. Apparently, Adobe says that the D200 is not supported in Lightroom but many others says it is, so I'm trying to figure if I'm missing something that would keep it from working. 

Thanks- Douglas


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like there may be a split between Mac and Windows there. Apparently the problem lies in the antiquated Nikon provided Windows driver toolkit that Adobe has to use for compatibility.

Possibly the successful folks are running Macs, if I understood a post from Kevin Tieskotter (Lightroom engineer) correctly.


----------



## dougward (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep,,Thats what a friend told me, and theres nothing I can do about it, Looks like I will just shoot tethered with my 3rd party software and just import the folder the photos go to into Lightroom later, (UGH), you nw,,not every body in the world has endless money to spend on photo equip, I wish they could just leave well enough alone so it can work for the rest of us.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2013)

dougward said:


> Apparently, Adobe says that the D200 is not supported in Lightroom but many others says it is



It was supported in 3.x on Mac only, and was dropped for 4.x due to the ancient SDK issues.


----------



## wianb (Mar 27, 2013)

In the world of digital photograhpy the D200 is an old camera - I'm expecting my D300 to go the same way soon!


----------



## pappahog (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but I use a Nikon D200 and am using Lightroom 5. and the tethering option works fine.


----------



## belfastbiker (Jul 1, 2013)

D200/LR5 here - it works for one or two shots, then stops.  Sofortbild works flawlessly.  Kinda annoying.


----------

